# Oklahoma City Social Phobics Anonymous



## philm

*Oklahoma City Social Phobics Anonymous Support Group for Social Anxiety*

Anxiety and Related Problems--

Support group for Oklahoma City Area. For more info:

Or, for more information, call (303) 404-3747 (mention your interest in Oklahoma support groups in your message).

Or mail to: [email protected]

.


----------



## LoveThySelf

Anyone here attending this? I just got information on it and am thinking of starting up.


----------



## philm

Yes that SPA support group is still active in Oklahoma City.

(And the people are very nice, I know them).

If you email [email protected] they will get back to you and provide you with the time and location of their group.

Best,

Phil


----------



## philm

Actually, even better, here is all the information about the Oklahoma City Social Phobics Anonymous support group (time location, directions and a contact phone number)--

The Library
TEEM (The Employment Education Ministry)
14 N.E. 13th Street
Oklahoma City, OK 73104

The time: 6pm Sunday evening.

The TEEM building is on the south east corner of the intersection between
N.E. 13th Street and N. Oklahoma Ave. Very limited parking may be found on
the east side of the building along N. Oklahoma Ave and there is a larger
TEEM parking lot north of the building on the south-east corner of N.E. 14th
Street and N. Oklahoma Ave. The entrance to this TEEM parking lot is to be
found on N. Oklahoma Ave.

The Library is on the first floor (in fact I think it's only a one story
building) towards the middle of that floor.

We are still a small group at the moment, and so there's likely to be
sufficient parking space along the east side of the building along N.
Oklahoma Ave.

The TEEM people have asked us to keep the building locked as much as
possible, so if you decide to come to a meeting and the door is locked,
please call me on my cell phone (405 249 1575) and someone will let you in.

Best Wishes

Martin D.


----------



## Katoglow

philm said:


> Actually, even better, here is all the information about the Oklahoma City Social Phobics Anonymous support group (time location, directions and a contact phone number)--
> 
> The Library
> TEEM (The Employment Education Ministry)
> 14 N.E. 13th Street
> Oklahoma City, OK 73104
> 
> The time: 6pm Sunday evening.
> 
> The TEEM building is on the south east corner of the intersection between
> N.E. 13th Street and N. Oklahoma Ave. Very limited parking may be found on
> the east side of the building along N. Oklahoma Ave and there is a larger
> TEEM parking lot north of the building on the south-east corner of N.E. 14th
> Street and N. Oklahoma Ave. The entrance to this TEEM parking lot is to be
> found on N. Oklahoma Ave.
> 
> The Library is on the first floor (in fact I think it's only a one story
> building) towards the middle of that floor.
> 
> We are still a small group at the moment, and so there's likely to be
> sufficient parking space along the east side of the building along N.
> Oklahoma Ave.
> 
> The TEEM people have asked us to keep the building locked as much as
> possible, so if you decide to come to a meeting and the door is locked,
> please call me on my cell phone (405 249 1575) and someone will let you in.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> Martin D.


Is this group still active?


----------

